# Zacconi Baby?



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi.

During my current stay at a air BnB I was discussing coffee machine with the owner (who seems to be a collector of everything).

He then promptly brought this machine out and asked about it having never used or done anything with since buying at a flea market.

He says it trips when turned on? I will try and open it up before I leave to see if it could be a loose or failed connection.

Anyway seems to be missing portafilter handle, a descent sized basket and some piece from the top.

Any advice knowledge on this machine much appreciated. Is the brass bolt meant to be the lid?

Thanks for help

Jack






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Oh and does anyone know if there is a service kit available or a uk specialist who could help direct me towards parts required?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Have a look here , I think most places with parts are on this thread

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/43735-zacconi-savenilli-spare-parts/?do=embed


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Great little machines, but good luck lol!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

This may help:

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Faidate/diy-zacconi.htm


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you all.

I'm not sure I want to risk servicing this for someone else looks like I might encounter a minefield of issues.

I may well make him a cheeky offer on it though just to have a play myself. I had a Europiccola a while back how does this machine compare (once fully working) I appreciate the pressure gague is an improvement. Is there a pressure relief valve somewhere?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cant recall the valve, but it makes great coffee. I think the LP's streaming power is greater though.

They're just a bugger to work on but I'm not the most 'on tools' type of guy. Good learning curve though


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Jackabb said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I'm not sure I want to risk servicing this for someone else looks like I might encounter a minefield of issues.
> 
> ...


 I think the valve is in the boiler cap ... Mine is the shorter one .. Looking on the internet there seems to be a higher/taller one .. Perhaps that is what is on your one with the plastic stripped off ..


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Oh dear!

I ha e ended up taking this baby home to service and sort gradually . At least it will be one less machine in the scrap heap

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jackabb said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I ha e ended up taking this baby home to service and sort gradually
> 
> ...


 Good luck, most lever machines a simple to sort out


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Good luck, most lever machines a simple to sort out


Thank you. A few years ago I did a pavoni but there was so much info and help out there for that. This seems more niche...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Many months later...... I have finally got around to opening up and testing the machine.... and it's not good, the heating element has blown as has the pressure switch and maybe the thermostat although I'm struggling to get it hot enough to see if it trips so will prob just add one to the order

On the positive(I think) the owner is happy to restore

I am ordering a load of bits from Tomaso @ Zacconi so thanks for the links... only problem I am having is that the gasket that connects the group to the boiler on this model is out of production. If this something I can just knock up from a sheet of gasket or is the material more specialised because its food grade?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

